# UNC Chat with the experts



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

UNC Chat with the experts-free online July 6 on biofeedback for functional disorders presenter Steve Heymen PHD This topic will be on biofeedback for functional disorders. Constipation and analrectal disorders, pain in the rectum, fecal incontinence, ect.. There are doing something new this time, it will be a live presentation and the doctor will answer questions live. This is the first time for them to try this method. Hopefully it will save time answering questions. I highly recommend these free chats from one of the top centers in the US and world regonized. http://www.uncmedresearch.com/PALSchat/UNCchat.php This is the archive from past presentations. http://uncfunctionalgi.net/ewe_archive.html and their website for information http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/


----------

